# Outbacking M.a. Of Ed.!!!!!



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm just celebrating! Last evening I gave my final presentation and turned in my thesis!!!! After 18 months of incrediable stress on me, my husband, and children, I have my Masters of Education! Wish we could celebrate in our Outback with a weekend of camping, but it's winterized and the extended family expects us to show up for a turkey dinner on Th. Darn!








I have so much to be thankful for though!!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

socialstudiesmom,

Congrats! I know personally how much effort goes into a Master's Degree. I applaud your accomplishment!









Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Kudos to you, socialstudiesmom! Congrats on finishing up that advanced degree.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Way to stick with it socialstudiesmom!!!!!

I know EXACTLY what you have been going through! I started when I was single, renting, and not married...finished with a house, a (lovely) wife, and a two-year-old...just seemed to keep getting harder ('wonder why?)! My hat is off to you!

It's very hard on the WHOLE family when one is so preoccupied with something non-family related. But no one will ever be able to take that piece of paper away from you! Congrats

Sidewinder


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

socialstudiesmom,















Congratulations!!!
















I did mine BK (before kids) and I was just commenting to someone last week how I couldn't imagine how someone could pull it off with all the other commitments in our lives now.

You rock!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

congratulations to you, Socialstudiesmom, that is quite an accomplishment. You can be proud of that forever. and thanks for sharing the news ,it is definitely news


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, the principal's certification is next. I'll keep looking for that name change. Hmmm, PrincipalMom. Has a nice ring, doesn't it?

Just kidding. DON'T DO IT! I'm the Director of IT now, and not a day goes by that I don't miss the classroom. Of course, there are similarities to dealing with teacher computer issues and dealing with fourth-graders. But the fourth-graders were sweeter and nicer to me. They never yelled at me when the computer was kaput.









Congratulations!

Scott


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

socialstudiesmom,

Congratulations on the Masters. sunny I know the entire family is proud of you!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!

DW has a M Ed. and it was a lot of hard work! You have to have a lot of support from home! Now, what is even more challenging is being "Highly Qualified" under "No Child Left Behind"!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> DW has a M Ed. and it was a lot of hard work! You have to have a lot of support from home! Now, what is even more challenging is being "Highly Qualified" under "No Child Left Behind"!
> 
> ...


Tim,
Good news for your wife - a Masters in Education makes one automatically "Highly Qualified!" You are so right about needed support from home. My husband deserves this degree as much as I do!
Mary


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads socialstudiesmom









I know you worked hard for it. Maybe you can teach us something now.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Camping


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats socialstudiesmom on getting your Masters.









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WAY TO GO SOCIALSTUDIESMOM!*









You have my undying respect! Whoo Hoo!

Happy Teaching,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

3 kids and found the time to go to school. You must be a magician!

Congradulations









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Horray for socialstudiesmom!!!! A Masters is tough enough when you just continue on from Undergrad - - - but I haven't yet figured out how we actually manage to get it all done once real life takes over.

As for Crawfish's suggestion that 


Crawfish said:


> Maybe you can teach us something now.


Stick to the kids, socialstudiesmom - its good to at least have the hope of success














!!! Besides - you've been working hard enough long enough! You've earned a break!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## RobCariAndKids (Nov 18, 2005)

Congratulations on an outstanding achievement!!! I am still working on the courage to start my masters program much less finish.









We are planning to go out this weekend for the maiden voyage. If the weather cooperates and we actually go, I will be sure to stand next to the campfire and make a toast to your great accomplishment.

Take care,

Rob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations on your accomplishmentt














A master's degree is a ton of work... not to mention that you are running a household at the same time









Thor


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you everybody!!!






















You can't know how much I appreciate your congrats! It was a tough road and quite the committment for my children and husband as well. However, it was a good program and I'm a better teacher for it. I know it has impacted my students positively so it was all worth it. Plus, I won't mind the slightly bigger paycheck (more camping in the Outback)!
Thank you again!
Mary


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

A big congradulations!!!!























My wife went back to school a couple of years ago and and got her M.A. in Comunicative Disorders so I know how much work this is.

Walter


----------

